# Porn Stars



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

It's hard to guess the MBTI types of various people in porn, but sometimes you can get a good impression of them from interviews and behind the scenes footage and whatnot. Many of these people are very intelligent, and their ability to compartmentalize sex and work is fascinating to me. So what follows are some very tentative type assignations of a few porn stars I know of. Feel free to add, correct, argue, and debate them:

INTP: Asia Carrera, Sasha Grey, Selena Steele

INTJ: Luscious Lopez?

ENTJ: Nina Hartley, Ron Jeremy, Daisy Rock

ISTP: James Deen?

ENFP: Joanna Angel, Evan Stone?

ESFP: Tommy Pistol

ENTP: Rodney Moore? Michelle Aston

ESTP: Caroline Pierce, Dana DeArmond, Jezebelle Bond, Lisa Ann

ISFP: Lexi Belle, Christian XXX, 

INFP: Sheila Marie? Katja Kassin?

ESFJ: Vannah Sterling, Josephine James?


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Huh? No INFJ? Pft.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

...do you know them personally? I mean how can you determine someone's personality type from watching a porn LOL?

I mean I've come across a few of them in and around the Valley, most seem to be ESPs. There's a number of ESFJ and ESTJs there too (doing what it takes to pay the bills). But that's just a cursory observation I dunno how you could conclude someone's type definitively by this.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> ...do you know them personally? I mean how can you determine someone's personality type from watching a porn LOL?


 No, not from watching porn, but watching them in other contexts, like in their interviews (written or spoken), behind the scenes footage, and other stuff like that. The types I gave them above were tentative at best. 



> I mean I've come across a few of them in and around the Valley, most seem to be ESPs. There's a number of ESFJ and ESTJs there too (doing what it takes to pay the bills). But that's just a cursory observation I dunno how you could conclude someone's type definitively by this.


 You probably can't, but I'm somewhat curious as to what types are most suited/drawn to the industry, or what types are most likely disinterested/against.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Some websites that post about the MBTI have listed Asia Carrera as INTP... but I don't know if those are reputable sources.

The HBO show Entourage featured Sasha Grey in a story arc in their last season, and she seemed like an NT in the behind the scenes footage when interviewed with the rest of the cast.

I'm afraid that's just about the extent of my knowledge on the subject...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Uncouth Angel said:


> ENFP: Joanna Angel, Evan Stone?


Oooh I might get Evan Stone? Perfect! XD Ron Jeremy rubs me the wrong way (resists the tempting almost obligatory "that's what she said'" comment, yet incorporates it into the statement anyway just because.) What about Herschel Savage or Jenna Jameson? There are not too many I know by name other than them, really.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Sasha Grey is an ESTP 7w8 so/sx.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

James Deen is an ESTP. So is Traci Lords. That's according to Celebrity typing website. 

James Deen is not an introvert. Follow his twitter account. No way is he an introvert.

ETA: Actually, that would make for 6 ESTP's... Is it possible we're all sluts? :tongue: LOL! Whatever. Sex is play time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Neon Knight said:


> Oooh I might get Evan Stone? Perfect! XD Ron Jeremy rubs me the wrong way (resists the tempting almost obligatory "that's what she said'" comment, yet incorporates it into the statement anyway just because.) What about Herschel Savage or Jenna Jameson? *There are not too many I know by name other than them, really*.


Of course no! We don't watch that stuff, ever. :wink:


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

So if they're Fi their orgasms and moans are more real than an Fe user?


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

I don 't know much about porn stars, but I agree James Deen is ESTP.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Gianna Michaels is totally ENTP. Something about her demeanor and eyes is so distinctly ENTP-ish. It's like she finds humor in what she's doing. And Sophie Dee looks and acts like your classic manic pixie ENFP girl.

Or that's what I heard.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Does anybody really watch porn to find out the porn stars' Myers Briggs Type Indicator?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> Does anybody really watch porn to find out the porn stars' Myers Briggs Type Indicator?


Are you suggesting that I would take an interest in porn for reasons outside of scientific research? I'm offended you'd even consider that possibility. Go sit in a corner and play with yourself.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

monemi said:


> Are you suggesting that I would take an interest in porn for reasons outside of scientific research? I'm offended you'd even consider that possibility. Go sit in a corner and play with yourself.


Oooo, hitting sarcastic ESTP statement, with a sarcastic ESTP statement, I'm threatened by this.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> Oooo, hitting sarcastic ESTP statement, with a sarcastic ESTP statement, I'm threatened by this.


Why would anyone be threatened by a time out? I'm effin' charming.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

Porn Stars? Is that a kind of breakfast cereal?


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

monemi said:


> Why would anyone be threatened by a time out? I'm effin' charming.


I'm sure you're a blast to have around.


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

This thread makes for a lot of humor, huh?


LiquidLight said:


> There's a number of ESFJ and ESTJs there too (doing what it takes to pay the bills).


Haha, I laughed at that. Something about the fact that you managed to managed to make a connection between the usual SJ descriptions - responsible, earning security through honest work, etc. - with being a porn star, two things you wouldn't think would go together. I like the image of a stereotypical serious, conservative ESTJ stripping and saying with a sigh "it's important to do what it takes to pay the bills."


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

Porn stars: ESxP

Fluffers: ISFJ

/thread


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Asphyxia Noir - ESFP?
Faye Reagan - ISFP?

A part of me likes watching porn stars talk about everyday things...it gives them a more human-like quality for me.

I actually saw this interview with Asphyxia before anything of hers. But I kind of like her:


----------



## morpheusx66 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd love to know if there are really any porn stars who would identify as INFP. They'd probably either be the most passionately idiosyncratic character in the business or feel really out of place. 

I can say, as an INFP that porn stars are typically a turn off for me because of the over-the-top fake factor of it all. Many INFPs are irked by people being in-genuine, so maybe that's why.

Also, an INFJ porn would be hard to imagine, the are the polar opposite of the stereotype.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Stoya INFJ?


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

Gianna Michaels ENTP 6
Sara Jay ESFP 7
Stoya INFJ 2


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

The only ones I've heard speak in length are the following

- Nina Hartley: She's highly intelligent (admittedly a commie), and somewhat forceful in nature: I'd guess she'd probably be either ENTJ or ENFP simply because both can be forceful, and ENFP's can be shrewd and are often motivated by ideological causes (communism in this case). Enneagram wise, I'd guess she'd be 1 or 6 just because those types are often over-represented in ideologies.

- Ron Jeremy: ENTP or ENTJ.

- Asia Carrera: INTP which is just because it's a geek stereotype.


----------



## DS Lovecraft (Jan 25, 2012)

Daisy Lynn: ENTJ
Kayden Kross: ENTJ
Persia Pele: INTJ
Allie Sin: INTX
Wenona: INTJ


----------



## IENTEPE (Mar 4, 2016)

Most quite sure is Jody Taylor , she is an INTP ..just scroll down to her twitter
Dani daniels is textbook ENFP 
Stoya is INTP , but Im not sure
:joyous:


----------



## INFP...Archaeologist (Sep 13, 2016)

Uncouth Angel said:


> It's hard to guess the MBTI types of various people in porn, but sometimes you can get a good impression of them from interviews and behind the scenes footage and whatnot. Many of these people are very intelligent, and their ability to compartmentalize sex and work is fascinating to me. So what follows are some very tentative type assignations of a few porn stars I know of. Feel free to add, correct, argue, and debate them:
> 
> INTP: Asia Carrera, Sasha Grey, Selena Steele
> 
> ...


Lexi Belle as a ISFP? Ah that explains why I like her so much )


----------



## The Eye (Aug 11, 2013)

Funny (and interesting) thread, and I find hilarious that an INFP created it. It shows that our imagination is just deranged. 

I mean, who would think about typing a pornstar ? We do.


----------



## thengineer (Dec 22, 2016)

The Eye said:


> Funny (and interesting) thread, and I find hilarious that an INFP created it. It shows that our imagination is just deranged.
> 
> I mean, who would think about typing a pornstar ? We do.


and I shouldn't have looked at all at this thread, now I know some of the porn stars are even ISTPs! When I was younger I wanted to be a porn star. Admittedly, secretly I still do. ha


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

lmao this thread


----------



## The Eye (Aug 11, 2013)

thengineer said:


> and I shouldn't have looked at all at this thread, now I know some of the porn stars are even ISTPs! When I was younger I wanted to be a porn star. Admittedly, secretly I still do. ha


You're never too late !!


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Dear God, we're down to this now?

I always assumed most male porn stars are ESxPs. ESTPs if they're in it mostly for the money, ESFPs if it's more of an artistic expression for them.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

This is such a weird thread

:laughing:


----------

